# I hate "furry" words



## mantrasand (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know why but I just really do not like "furry" words, like, "furry", "fursona", "yiff", anything related to the fandom. I'm fine with them in writing but if they're like said out loud they're like nails on a blackboard to me. And it's gotten to the point where if "furry" is said in its original context it still botheres me, like "Your dog is so furry!" or mentioning a cat or dog's fur, I'll use the word "hair" and "hairy" (even though only poodles have actual hair). For "fursona", I usually just say "character".

Anyone else like this?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 29, 2012)

As long as it's not getting into words like "Pawsome" and "Purrsonality", I don't really mind.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 29, 2012)

I wish "yiff" didn't mean what it does. Such a cute syllable for such a meaning. 

(In steno, though, it means "I didn't have.")


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 29, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Anyone else like this?


Not really. I don't see the issue with ''fursona''. I'd probably be more intrigued if I ever heard it used offline.



> And it's gotten to the point where if "furry" is said in its original  context it still botheres me, like "Your dog is so furry!" or mentioning  a cat or dog's fur, I'll use the word "hair" and "hairy"


Curse of the fandom.

I'll admit that there was a point where I was enough of a furfag to use ''facepaw'' in place of facepalm


----------



## Haru_Ray (Apr 29, 2012)

But its absolutely PAWTASTICAL

^ flame me


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 29, 2012)

I think furry puns are pawsome, FURthermore I think any furson who disagrees is lame. I realize I may seem life a furvert but in reality my purrsonality differs in length to what the normal furson sees. If you like my murrsona you can drop me a yiff later.

ok i am going to go an hero myself now.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 29, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> I wish "yiff" didn't mean what it does. Such a cute syllable for such a meaning.
> 
> (In steno, though, it means "I didn't have.")



 The word "yiff" originally ment something that is good, and i'd be fine if people used it in that context instead of making it a replacement for the word sex.

Edit: On second thought, im ok with the word "yiff" meaning sex, it doesn't really matter anyway.


----------



## shteev (Apr 29, 2012)

I have no idea what you're upset about. I just can't put my paw on it.


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 29, 2012)

I hate to beat a furry with a dead stick, but I'm kind of fuzzy on what you're clawing at.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 29, 2012)

I disagree completely with the OP.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 29, 2012)

yIff you find yourself using _terms_* like these, you'll end up getting into a _hairy_ situation. Some people just get _fur_ious hearing puns used! _Fur_thermore, it's _paw_sitively rude to be blatantly _furry_ in _fur_ont of others that might not take a liking to your hobbies.


*Term always counts. 
Also, he pinches. :c


----------



## WingDog (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh fur-real, another one of these threads, I'm gona murrder the next person to make a furry based pun......Yiff


----------



## BRN (Apr 29, 2012)

You know how some people take the fandom too seriously

Others take proving that they don't, too seriously


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2012)

You should talk this out with some of your _fur_iends, they can give you a helping_ paw_ on the furry terms matter. Or at least lend you an ear to let you _howl_ about your _fur_strations. Don't worry too much about _ducking_ the words, just ignore them and stick with your _pack_, no need to be a _lone wolf_ when it comes to_ growling _about things you don't like.


----------



## Recel (Apr 29, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I think furry puns are pawsome, FURthermore I think any furson who *yiff*agrees is lame. I *fur*alize I may seem life a furvert but in *fur*ality my purrsonality *yiff*ers in length to what the *fur*rmal furson sees. If you like my murrsona you can drop me a yiff later.
> 
> ok i am going to go an hero myself now.



There. I fixed your bad grammar. :V Butchering language! Yay!

Aaaanyways. I don't mind it, because it is a sure indicator I don't want to have a lasting conversation with said person if they overuse it. So it's even useful if people write or talk like that.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 29, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> And it's gotten to the point where if "furry" is said in its original context it still botheres me, like "Your dog is so furry!" or mentioning a cat or dog's fur, I'll use the word "hair" and "hairy" (even though only poodles have actual hair).



I've run into the unintentionally awkward situation of someone calling me furry because of my beard. I don't think they had even the slightest idea of the word's possible meanings when referring to a person, but it still took me a second to properly process what I'd just heard.


----------



## EchoCat (Apr 29, 2012)

I have an actual response for you  The only word that really bothers me is the term 'feral' for natural animal characters. I understand that it makes for an easy distinction and I understand the adaptation, but for me it's a mis-use of the word and bothers me every time.

Otherwise, I don't use 'furry' words, in typing or day-to-day speech, I couldn't fathom asking my fiance to yiff with me, lol. The only one I use is fursona, which makes sense to me.


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 29, 2012)

Bear yiff me fur a moment. I will not confurrm to your effurrts to confurrt me even though you furrbode about it. I hate to bee the bearer of bad news, but this is pawful of you. I will not furrbear these pawfurrful feelings.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 29, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I've run into the unintentionally awkward situation of someone calling me furry because of my beard. I don't think they had even the slightest idea of the word's possible meanings when referring to a person, but it still took me a second to properly process what I'd just heard.



I tend to use the word "bewhiskered" for this porpoise, but it has a bat tendency to cause mental images of cats :c


----------



## Onnes (Apr 29, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I tend to use the word "bewhiskered" for this porpoise, but it has a bat tendency to cause mental images of cats :c



There's always the classic "hirsute". Assuming you're easily amused by less common words and the person you are speaking to has even the slightest chance of recognizing it.


----------



## Recel (Apr 29, 2012)

Rhampage said:


> *Bear yiff me fur a moment.* I will not confurrm to your effurrts to confurrt me even though you furrbode about it. I hate to bee the bearer of bad news, but this is pawful of you. I will not furrbear these pawfurrful feelings.








Alright. I beared with you. Now wheres my cinamon roll? >: (
I'm horrible.


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 29, 2012)

Recel said:


> Alright. I beared with you. Now wheres my cinamon roll? >: (
> I'm horrible.



You my friend, have made my night an amazing one indeed.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 29, 2012)

Onnes said:


> There's always the classic "hirsute". Assuming you're easily amused by less common words and the person you are speaking to has even the slightest chance of recognizing it.



I would love to use this word!
Unfortunately, I have a terrible memory, and will most likely forget it long before I next see someone with facial hair :c


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 29, 2012)

I hate you. I hate you all.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 29, 2012)

Onnes said:


> "hirsute"


I always imagine that word rhyming with "fursuit". :c How is it actually pronounced?

And you guys' efforts to bother me don't really, because, as I said, it only bothers me if I hear it said out loud. The first time I talked to a furry and did, I was like [insert clip of the fish from Spongebob in the movie theater when he smells how bad his breath is].
It was just terrible. =\ I myself cannot say certain words because it just sounds stupid.

And I just won't talk about furries in a public place, but that's understandable.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Apr 29, 2012)

Furst I want to say that this is fureakin' crazy. Are you refurring to the fact that the fandom pawbably has its own little dicktionary? You're crazy, dawg. Second, I do kind of see how you can find it pawkward when people refur to their pets as "furry". But furries are their own breed of people, y'know. Furiendly people, though. Always up fur a good time.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 29, 2012)

It does sound like you have some sort of aversion to talking about the fandom beyond silly word choices.



mantrasand said:


> I always imagine that word rhyming with "fursuit". :c How is it actually pronounced?



Looks like you actually have the right pronunciation in mind.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 29, 2012)

Onnes said:


> It does sound like you have some sort of aversion to talking about the fandom beyond silly word choices.


To me, it's something that should be kept private and at home or only with other furries.





Onnes said:


> Looks like you actually have the right pronunciation in mind.


Oh God, I was hoping it wasn't. Oh well. Now if somebody did use that word around me... :s
Interestingly enough though, words like "curry", "cliff", etc. don't bother me even though they rhyme too. Perhaps because it's more common to rhyme with those words though, and because those words have completely different meanings. The fact that a word rhyming with "fursuit" means to have a lot of hair is just... =\


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 29, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I think furry puns are pawsome, FURthermore I think any furson who disagrees is lame. I realize I may seem life a furvert but in reality my purrsonality differs in length to what the normal furson sees. If you like my murrsona you can drop me a yiff later.



Need some more Gas?


On an unrelated note, was I the only one that sort of when, " Oh no, what now? " when seeing this thread before posting?

@topic:

I only use those pawesome words as part of a joke if anything.



Ozriel said:


> I hate you. I hate you all.


* watches thread for more *


----------



## Fay V (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't see why it has to be kept in the house unless you specifically only enjoy the fandom for porn and sex, I mean really it's just cartoons, who didn't watch disney or looney toons? As for fursuits, I adore going out to do my volunteer work. Sounds like you just have a negative attitude towards the fandom a bit if you think it needs to be locked away. That's coming from one of the prudes of the forum.
 Most of the puns I hate, however, some of the words have a purpose. For instance a fursona isn't really a character. I have plenty of characters, like Lash. I know his history, his likes, dislikes, etc. Fay not so much, she's just me online. There's no specific characterization to it beyond what is me. It's more an avatar than a character, but that's not an efficient use of the word concerning the online community, where an avatar is your icon. 

Storytime. In anglo-saxon the word "if" was yif (pronounced "yiff"). I had to try very hard not to laugh in class.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 29, 2012)

Fay V said:


> It's more an avatar than a character, but that's not an efficient use of the word concerning the online community, where an avatar is your icon.



True, but I don't let it rule me. (some do)  I use it as something that helps describe what I think of myself as, its an icon alright but I was thrown of by the wording here.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 29, 2012)

Kijha said:


> True, but I don't let it rule me. (some do)  I use it as something that helps describe what I think of myself as, its an icon alright but I was thrown of by the wording here.


I believe that is what most people use it as. It's a way to present yourself to others around you. I chose a cardfox for my own reasons and my personality is portrayed through the pictures. 

See that's why it's not a good word. An avatar could be a lot of things, the conduit for a god acting on the earth, a little box on a website to put a picture, or a representation of the self. This is why people use the word "fursona" it is the animal persona they use to interact with others.


----------



## haiskyex3 (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't mind 'furry' words, I just can't stand people who take every single opportunity to use them xD You know?


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 29, 2012)

The only word I hate is "murr".

If we could bomb that word into oblivion everything would be smooth.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 29, 2012)

I used to sort of be that way (not quite to that degree), back when I was still awkward and uncomfortable about being part of the fandom.  The other day, though, I realized just how obscenely furry I've become when I happened to notice that someone made a page for me on WikiFur, so I think I'm beyond the point of no return now.  Embrace thy furriness, and all will be well forever after.  That's my advice.



			
				Fay V said:
			
		

> Storytime. In anglo-saxon the word "if" was yif (pronounced "yiff"). I had to try very hard not to laugh in class.


Ha... now I've got this picture of you giggling into your fist in the lecture hall and everyone around you giving you side glances while your prof is up there saying 'yiff' and writing it on the chalkboard.


----------



## haiskyex3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> The only word I hate is "murr".
> 
> If we could bomb that word into oblivion everything would be smooth.



YOU TAKE THAT BACK.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 29, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I believe that is what most people use it as. It's a way to present yourself to others around you. I chose a cardfox for my own reasons and my personality is portrayed through the pictures.
> 
> See that's why it's not a good word. An avatar could be a lot of things, the conduit for a god acting on the earth, a little box on a website to put a picture, or a representation of the self. This is why people use the word "fursona" it is the animal persona they use to interact with others.



I get that, but it has always had a weird sound to me 'fursona'. I get it, but I just rather call it a reflection. I know that sounds crappier, but I can't take the fur- words much more.


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 29, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> To me, it's something that should be kept private and at home or only with other furries


I think this statement is very telling,  you are obviously a closet Furry.  You are not comfortable and afraid of the reactions of friends and family and probably the general public if they knew you were a furry. 
I actually think its really cute.  like computer geeks have their own jargon.   its just the jargon of the fandom.   You do know you can be a fan of anthro art, literature etc. without having to be a part of the fandom right?    My wife doesn't want to have anything to do with the fandom but loves anthro such as all things Disney, Pearls before Swine, Sherman,s Lagoon, Get Fuzzy etc. She has a bookshelf full of those books.   She also likes the online comics I shared with her such as Furry Experience and Furthia High etc...  
As with many I don't care for the adult side of the fandom.  As others mentioned words like Yiff are cute, its too bad what they mean.   I have enjoyed reading the furnny responses in this thread though.

Edit: just thinking fur is kind of like the magic word Fu*k as it can be used as just about any part of speech.   so furk it.:twisted:


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2012)

Recel said:


> I'm horrible.


Everything about this post is amazing. That drawing reminds me of The Simpsons.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 30, 2012)

i do knot have a problem with furry words really


----------



## Fay V (Apr 30, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> I used to sort of be that way (not quite to that degree), back when I was still awkward and uncomfortable about being part of the fandom.  The other day, though, I realized just how obscenely furry I've become when I happened to notice that someone made a page for me on WikiFur, so I think I'm beyond the point of no return now.  Embrace thy furriness, and all will be well forever after.  That's my advice.
> 
> 
> Ha... now I've got this picture of you giggling into your fist in the lecture hall and everyone around you giving you side glances while your prof is up there saying 'yiff' and writing it on the chalkboard.



This is the class where the professor drew a dick on the board, and diagrammed the development of the word "cunt" in our modern language. I was always laughing in that class, it was just harder not to laugh at yif


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2012)

The use of furry words is like drawing a penis on every page of a First edition novel...


----------



## Fay V (Apr 30, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> The use of furry words is like drawing a penis on every page of a First edition novel...


D: 

Nonononononononononononononononononono

Wait, what novel?


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 30, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> The use of furry words is like drawing a penis on every page of a First edition novel...



Dear Hustler :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2012)

Fay V said:


> D:
> 
> Nonononononononononononononononononono
> 
> Wait, what novel?



Pick any "Famous" novel you like and draw a huge dick in black permanent marker on every page.

....
I think I popped a blood vessel...


----------



## JArt. (Apr 30, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Pick any "Famous" novel you like and draw a huge dick in black permanent marker on every page.
> 
> ....
> I think I popped a blood vessel...


I think i'll do this to the copy of _The Great Gatsby _my english teacher gave me.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 30, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Pick any "Famous" novel you like and draw a huge dick in black permanent marker on every page.
> 
> ....
> I think I popped a blood vessel...



I refuse to imagine this travesty


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 30, 2012)

Furry puns and words ARE stupid no matter what, especially "yiff" and "murr".


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 30, 2012)

Mantrasand,

I'd like to give you some advice

Which will help you greatly

On FAF and elsewhere:

Please calm down

For your own sake, just chill


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 30, 2012)

I find this interesting coming from the same guy who complained about people complaining about "fursonas with unnatural fur colours".


----------



## JArt. (Apr 30, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I find this interesting coming from the same guy who complained about *EVERYTHING*.



fix'd


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 30, 2012)

There's no need to be so confrontational

It's rude


----------



## Aleu (Apr 30, 2012)

You guys punned without me? You all suck >:c


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 30, 2012)

Fur fox sake! We need paw 'Furry' puns!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 30, 2012)

I hate furry puns. They're the worst when used obsessively. I got nothing against fursona, furry and yiff though, as they are their own words like cosplay, narutard and car


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 30, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I refuse to imagine this travesty



...hey fay,

whats your favorite novel?


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 30, 2012)

Lurk more, post less, OP.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2012)

"My friend just tied the knot!"

"_WHAT?_"

"...he, uh, got engaged?"

"Oh. Right. Sure. That's great!"


----------



## FrAnkTHeHotDoG (Apr 30, 2012)

why do you hate furry words they are neat and they make things furry


----------



## Fay V (Apr 30, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> ...hey fay,
> 
> whats your favorite novel?



I would say, but then you'd ruin my signed copy of it.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't understand the term Knot.


----------



## FrAnkTHeHotDoG (Apr 30, 2012)

knot is something you find in yarn silly


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2012)

So eversleep mantrasand, you gonna complain about your threads being locked again or what?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 30, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I would say, but then you'd ruin my signed copy of it.



The road by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 30, 2012)

All i can say is eveyone has their own personal opinions on their vocabulary. 

As for me I don't openly use the words but then it doesn't really bother me either.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (May 1, 2012)

I hate puns; they are evil, like potatoes.


----------



## mantrasand (May 1, 2012)

Another word that has me is "zoo", due to zoophiles using it as an abbreviation to describe themselves. Now whenever a kid says something about a zoo I'm like >.<


----------



## Aldino (May 1, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I hate you. I hate you all.



Well furrsonally I love you. :V


----------



## triage (May 1, 2012)

Lewi said:


> I don't understand the term Knot.



dogcock


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Well furrsonally I love you. :V



I will drown you...I will drown you like a sack of puppies. >:V 

Not really. :V 



mantrasand said:


> Another word that has me is "zoo", due to zoophiles using it as an abbreviation to describe themselves. Now whenever a kid says something about a zoo I'm like >.<



"Zoo" is a politically correct term. We just like to call them "Dog/cat/sheep/horse/fuckers"


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 1, 2012)

I use them all the time and not bothered by any one that uses any of them.


----------



## Kotomi Sakagami (May 3, 2012)

Let the furs do their thing, dear. If they have paws I do prefer they related their speech to it. Can't say the same for yiff though :< Nothing beats old fashion unf unf sex...mmpphhh.


----------



## Kotomi Sakagami (May 3, 2012)

Lewi said:


> I don't understand the term Knot.




Oh my o.o Serious?


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 3, 2012)

Lewi said:


> I don't understand the term Knot.



.......Well......It's.....A Canine's penis.......


----------



## TreacleFox (May 4, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> .......Well......It's.....A Canine's penis.......



Its a specific part of the penis, actully. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 4, 2012)

LuchadoreBob said:


> I hate puns; they are evil, like potatoes.


The fuck is wrong with potatoes?


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 4, 2012)

d.batty said:


> The fuck is wrong with potatoes?



Potatoes cost me and my family everything!!!!
Don't you dare go around asking what's wrong with potatoes. :V


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 4, 2012)

The other day my friend said "pawesome" not sure if she's a furry or if she just uses puns since i told her i was one..... 

Mega mind fuck right now.......


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 4, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> Potatoes cost me and my family everything!!!!
> Don't you dare go around asking what's wrong with potatoes. :V


You have some 'splaning to do!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 4, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> Potatoes cost me and my family everything!!!!


They must've been some expensive potatoes
Were they golden? :V


----------



## Sar (May 4, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> Potatoes cost me and my family everything!!!!
> Don't you dare go around asking what's wrong with potatoes. :V



Theres nothing wrong with potatoes.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 4, 2012)

I feel this calls for a story. So gather round children and I'll tell you a story from long ago.  

My family and I live in the United States. We are simple folk and enjoy what we have and don't complain about what we don't have. We are farmers and plant many crops.
It was a rather sad year when it came to the harvest. Half of our crops had died the previous winter which was the coldest in years. We couldn't pay our mortgagge payment of pay our fair share of taxes. We didn't know what we were to do.
Most wouldn't think it, but my sister Kayla is a mighty good shot. We saw that there was to be a shootin competition later the month and it had a $50,000 prize. We done thought that we could win it with our Kayla.
She was shootin real good that day, but 'twas a two day shoot, so we had a day in between. For dinner that night, we decided to have potatoes and steak in celebration of Kayla's fine shooting. Little did we know, but Kayla was allergic to potatoes. She got all swelled up and couldn't breath. We had to bring her to the hospital as fast as we could. 
She had to stay there 3 days, so she couldn't shoot in the finals. The medical bill ended up costin us $10,000, and we couldn't afford it at all. It spit the family up because we all didn't want to have to deal with the debt.  We lost our house and all contact with eachother.
And that is how I lost everything because of potatoes.
(It's all made up)


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 4, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> The other day my friend said "pawesome" not sure if she's a furry or if she just uses puns since i told her i was one.....
> 
> Mega mind fuck right now.......



I'm kind of a big deal.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 4, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> I feel this calls for a story. So gather round children and I'll tell you a story from long ago.
> 
> My family and I live in the United States. We are simple folk and enjoy what we have and don't complain about what we don't have. We are farmers and plant many crops.
> It was a rather sad year when it came to the harvest. Half of our crops had died the previous winter which was the coldest in years. We couldn't pay our mortgagge payment of pay our fair share of taxes. We didn't know what we were to do.
> ...


I was convinced this tail was for seriously up until the end.   How dare you jerk my tears with false claims of allergenic potatoes! (Furry pun also added)


----------



## haiskyex3 (May 5, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> I feel this calls for a story. So gather round children and I'll tell you a story from long ago.
> 
> My family and I live in the United States. We are simple folk and enjoy what we have and don't complain about what we don't have. We are farmers and plant many crops.
> It was a rather sad year when it came to the harvest. Half of our crops had died the previous winter which was the coldest in years. We couldn't pay our mortgagge payment of pay our fair share of taxes. We didn't know what we were to do.
> ...



omfg this.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 5, 2012)

Does anyone know any dictionary of sorts that lists furry words?


----------



## mantrasand (May 5, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Does anyone know any dictionary of sorts that lists furry words?


wikifur?


----------



## DaedolonX (May 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> The fuck is wrong with potatoes?


The Irish.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 5, 2012)

Yeah that pesky IRA.


----------



## sarsis (Jun 4, 2012)

I dunno... I prefer that there be no hard-set, formal rule of engagement either verbally or by writing.  It adds a sense of honesty to the world when I can generally tell the personality of an individual through the effort they make in presenting themselves, either by spewing an endless barrage of tired memes and misunderstood euphemisms, or by actually eloquently stating their opinion in a clear and concise manner that I might have provided myself.

Of course, this does not mean that someone who uses "pawsome" and "yifftastic" immediately earns my scorn, but it better prepares me for the level of interaction they might enjoy from me as well.  Communication is always a two way street.  There will always be the folks who like to attach themselves wholeheartedly to the fandom because they have little personal identity beyond that, and many of these people, through proper socializing and the making of a wide variety of friends, find their identity later on.  Many who come into the fandom have little identity to start with, which is part of what led some of them to create a new one from scratch, or even emulate another.

Just my two-cents on the issue.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 4, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> The other day my friend said "pawesome" not sure if she's a furry or if she just uses puns since i told her i was one.....
> 
> Mega mind fuck right now.......



I said facepaw the other day. I feel so dirty.


----------



## Coty-Coyote (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought this thread might rub my fur the wrong way. But fursonally, I think it is pawsome.

I have spent most of my life being serious, straight laced and practical, even from a young age. I'm done with that now, life is too short to have a stick up your ass the whole time. I became a furry, I act silly, and now I say dumb stuff like this and I enjoy it.


----------



## arctobear (Jun 4, 2012)

Personally I find furry terms to be really cool.  They could probably be over-used, but I think for the most part they're funny.  Of course I love making up new slang-type words and using the ones you don't hear all the time.  It's sort of a weird hobby of mine.  And yiff is the best word ever, lol.  I'm not into porn by any means, but that word just rocks.


----------

